# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met psychiatrische ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Institut Neuro-Psychiatrique La Clairière

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Institut Neuro-Psychiatrique La Clairière
Route des Ardoisières 
Bertrix


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Institut Neuro-Psychiatrique La Clairière.*

----------

